# Hello Systema fans



## Lloyd Robrecht (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello there, 

This is my first post on MT in a long time. though I have a long history of interest and practice in martial arts, my passion lies with the Russian Martial Art Systema as taught by General Mikhail Ryabko and Vladimir Vasiliev. I hope to have many good conversations with people here on this forum about this amazing system. I also wanted to take this chance to put the word out to people who may be interested...there is an authorized training group for Systema in Roanoke, Virginia. We train Tues. and Thurs. 7-9pm. If youy are in the area and are interested please contact me at: zing9tru@hotmail.com

Best regards 

Lloyd

p.s. Keep you eyes open for future announcements of seminars in Virginia


----------



## still learning (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello, Welcome!  I do have a video on the Russian arts!  cool I like the moves, ...........Aloha


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 28, 2005)

Welcome to the Board 

I hope you enjoy ~!

~Tess


----------



## Paul Genge (Jul 28, 2005)

There is quite a few of us posting on Martial Talk now.  I recommend using the search engine because not all of the Systema related posts are on the Russian part of the site.


Enjoy.

Paul Genge
http://www.russianmartialart.org.uk


----------



## Mariel Maeso (Jul 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## MJS (Jul 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Jul 28, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Lloyd Robrecht (Jul 30, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Thanks for the warm welcomes.

Paul, I have enjoyed many of your posts on the RMA forum. Hope to meet you sometime if I get a chance to make it over to the other side of the pond, or perhaps you plan to attend summer camp.


Best regards

Lloyd


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢ (Jul 30, 2005)

Lloyd Robrecht said:
			
		

> Hello there,
> 
> This is my first post on MT in a long time. though I have a long history of interest and practice in martial arts, my passion lies with the Russian Martial Art Systema as taught by General Mikhail Ryabko and Vladimir Vasiliev. I hope to have many good conversations with people here on this forum about this amazing system. I also wanted to take this chance to put the word out to people who may be interested...there is an authorized training group for Systema in Roanoke, Virginia. We train Tues. and Thurs. 7-9pm. If youy are in the area and are interested please contact me at: zing9tru@hotmail.com
> 
> ...


Welcome to the domain, tovarisch!


----------

